# 6.0 ph.....where to go from here?



## Kevostradamus (May 4, 2011)

So I finally got a ph test kit today, and my ph shows 6.0....i should be around 7.0 i thought? I have live plants also. I have 3 gourmai's 1 unknown shark, 2 tiger barbs, and 2 plecos. 20g high tank. marineland 150 filter, not sure where to go from here...all of the fish seem to be acting normal and I dont see any cloudyness...not sure what to do....


thanks

kevin


----------



## Kevostradamus (May 4, 2011)

ohhhh boy....on closer observation of my tank, i noticed an xbox 360 controller rechargeable battery pack in the bottom of the tank. Not sure how long it has been there, but not that long because I look at the tank really good at least once a week...it took so long to get this tank back to looking good. Really fustrated right now *Mad**Mad**puke


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Who said you needed a ph of 7? I wouldn't worry about what you have, it should be fine. Just make sure you drip acclimate fish before adding them to your tank and they should be fine. Search "drip acclimation" on here. There is an instructional thread on how to do it. Doesn't apply to what you have now, of course. Just for future adds.


----------



## Kevostradamus (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. IM just worried now what the battery pack might Sri to the fish... It didn't look like it was leaking but the metal prongs had started to rust..


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

A ph of 7.0 is very rare in natural water systems. More normal is below 6.5 in Rainforests areas (Amazon) or above 7.5 in high mineral areas (Coastal waters or African Rift Valley Lakes). Your fishes would do fine at 6.0. If you want to raise it a little add some seashells or crushed Coral to your tank's filter.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

6.0 is fine.The main thing is to make sure its stable.If it jumps around alot,thats when you need to worry.The plants themselves will be happier.The battery,as long as you got it out and the fish seem ok,just do a waterchange and they should be fine.


----------



## Kevostradamus (May 4, 2011)

My neighbor let me borrow his test kit and my ammonia was thru the roof! Nitrite was 0ppm, nitrate was 10ppm... Did about a 50% water change..... Going to retest tomorrow and if need be will do another partial water change.

The ammonia was 8.0ppm...!!


----------



## Kevostradamus (May 4, 2011)

Ammonia is going down slowly but it is still high. I have performed another 50% water change. re-testing again after work tomorrow and no feeding tonight... Still worried....


----------



## Kevostradamus (May 4, 2011)

Kevostradamus said:


> Ammonia is going down slowly but it is still high. I have performed another 50% water change. re-testing again after work tomorrow and no feeding tonight... Still worried....


The tank is still showing the ammonia high, the ph is now 7.6. I've done 2 50% water changes in the past 3 days, and the has "improved" the ph. I also removed my 2 live plants, the looked to be dying...these plants are 2 years old. My neighbor/friend decided to transplant them in his tank to see if he can bring them back...he has a very established tank with great levels, and he asked if he could so I said sure. The fish were looking a little stressed but the look to be calming down now, and also look to be a bit more perky. one of the tiger barbs tried to nip me when I fixed my thermometer earlier..lol.

i hope i get this one straightened out before we move the 46g over here...ahhhh! :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Kevostradamus said:


> ohhhh boy....on closer observation of my tank, i noticed an xbox 360 controller rechargeable battery pack in the bottom of the tank. Not sure how long it has been there, but not that long because I look at the tank really good at least once a week...it took so long to get this tank back to looking good. Really fustrated right now *Mad**Mad**puke


LOL

Looks like you had a charged up tank *old dude

Hopefully the pH will rise when that is removed.


Glad all the fish seem fine.

My .02


----------

